# Anybody got unprofessional email from flex?



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

So I found this is in my inbox this morning. I tried to get more info but amazon said in order to protect our customers privacy no more data can be shared.

The only thing I can think off is when I picked up from a restaurant in Beverly Hills.

The lady gave me the usual knotted plastic bag but it came loose when making the transition from her to me.

It had multiple boxes but only the salad needed to be remade which they took care of.

It's a small store and I dealt with the worker. The lady did not say anything.

I did call it in just in case they accused me of messing up. Other than that my interaction with any amazon person or business is very minimal and done under 10 seconds for the need of interaction. I also wait outside for restaurants to finish.

So just wandering if anybody got the below email, were able to get more info, and chances of deactivation?

> > Amazon expects that you, as an independent contractor, will maintain customer trust and perform services in a professional manner and by following the instructions provided to you by Amazon or the customer. Within the past week, we received one or more reports that you were not respectful or professional to those you interacted with while delivering with Amazon Flex.
> >
> > If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You were accused of being unprofessional? No way...


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

I got same one a while back, also on food delivery. No idea if it was a restaurant or customer, but its pretty frustrating because we as drivers have no recourse or opportunity to defend ourselves / tell our side of the story or "fix" whatever the problem is so it doesn't happen again. Literally all I could come up with was what I was wearing that day, shorts, tshirt and hiking sandals? But I always wear that and have never had anyone complain before. 

I'm always professional and courteous so I had absolutely no clue what I did or who might have complained. Its just a ding against you and there's nothing you can do about it. One of the many things I don't like about hot wheels. Much higher risk of someone not being satisfied and too many things out of your control. And to top it off, no reply from Amazon when I inquired about the complaint.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Keyser Söze said:


> I got same one a while back, also on food delivery. No idea if it was a restaurant or customer, but its pretty frustrating because we as drivers have no recourse or opportunity to defend ourselves / tell our side of the story or "fix" whatever the problem is so it doesn't happen again. Literally all I could come up with was what I was wearing that day, shorts, tshirt and hiking sandals? But I always wear that and have never had anyone complain before.
> 
> I'm always professional and courteous so I had absolutely no clue what I did or who might have complained. Its just a ding against you and there's nothing you can do about it. One of the many things I don't like about hot wheels. Much higher risk of someone not being satisfied and too many things out of your control. And to top it off, no reply from Amazon when I inquired about the complaint.


Totally agree. I asked the warehouse and they told me they have no access to this data. So they told me ask these questions to avoid gathering personal dat:

1) What's the nature of the complaint.
2) Will it count against me.
3) Is it grounds for deactivation.

They haven't gotten back to me and probably won't because they just don't care. Amazon Flex support is the most useless support I have ever seen in 36 years of living. Once I pay of my CC debt I'm going to harass them. See if I can get deactivated, LOL.

Some of my witty remarks to them so far:

Why it taking so long for you to get back to me? I know you don't celebrate Jesus's birthday in India.

Instead or replying with Hello write Hi if you comprehend what I write.

Bunch of loser at Flex support if you ask me.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

*If it ain't broke, don't fix it. *You do not got deactivated, just a warning, but the attitude you are showing to Amazon Support will prove that you had been a jerk with the customer/s and they might take strict action against you. Just chill and drink Benadryl, acting like a Monkey will not gonna do any good!
..................and Jesus birthday is celebrated through out the world, India is no exception


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

FlexDriver said:


> *If it ain't broke, don't fix it. *You do not got deactivated, just a warning, but the attitude you are showing to Amazon Support will prove that you had been a jerk with the customer/s and they might take strict action against you. Just chill and drink Benadryl, acting like a Monkey will not gonna do any good!
> ..................and Jesus birthday is celebrated through out the world, India is no exception


My interaction with the customer from the time I say this is for you until my back is turned on them is less than 10 seconds. Besides, these people know the reason of the complaint. Like mentioned in the OP, it might be the lady owner at the Beverly Hill restaurant that had the salad fall out from the bag. Or it could be somebody didn't like the color of my car or wanted free stuff/refund/credit.

Just like they take their customer complaints very seriously I take accusations very seriously.

In my real job I'm a software engineer. We have a term for Amazon Flex support in India: Code monkeys.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> In my real job I'm a software engineer. We have a term for Amazon Flex support in India: Code monkeys.


That doesn't mean what you think it means.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

jester121 said:


> That doesn't mean what you think it means.


code monkey
An affectionate term for a specific kind of underpaid, overworked (often by volition), increasingly underappreciated indentured servant, otherwise known as a Software Programmer.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=code monkey

Except I don't have affection for them, just discontent.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

And they don't do programming.


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Totally agree. I asked the warehouse and they told me they have no access to this data. So they told me ask these questions to avoid gathering personal dat:
> 
> 1) What's the nature of the complaint.
> 2) Will it count against me.
> ...


It's really amazing to me that they just don't even respond. I used to get really frustrated by the boilerplate robot emails that never answered my question. Now I don't even get those, lol.


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

By my experience with different live chats (Tmobile, time Warner, samsung) They tend to mostly copy and paste answers too


----------

